
Stem Is Overrated - arcanus
https://www.theatlantic.com/article/597487/
======
DATACOMMANDER
“The economists John Schmitt and Heather Boushey found that among
24-to-35-year-olds, almost 20 percent of college graduates “actually do no
better than their counterparts who left school after high school,” even before
taking college debt into account.”

Well, duh. It takes time for a degree to generate a return. (And besides,
what’s with this crazy wording? Why not say that more than 80% do better?)

Try looking at 45-to-60-year-olds. I seriously doubt that those with no degree
are doing just as well as college graduates in _that_ age group.

